# Corsair H70 - Pumpe defekt?! Gegenmaßnahmen



## fadade (3. Oktober 2011)

*Corsair H70 - Pumpe defekt?! Gegenmaßnahmen*

Hey,
ich hoffe mal, dass die H70 als Kompaktwasserkühlung hier in das Thema gehört, sonst verschieben ....

Gestern beim säubern des PCs ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Bauteil mit der Pumpe drinne (also das direkt auf der CPU) ziemlich warm wird!
Laut BIOS hat die CPU (i7 920, siehe Sig) etwa 40° im Idle und gefühlt hat das Bauteil der H70 mehr 
Allerdings ändert sich diese Temperatur dann auch nicht mehr, sprich nach 3 Stunden ist sie immer noch so "heiß" wie nach 10 MInuten.

Mir ist klar, dass dieses Ding wohl etwa wo warm, wie die CPU wird, da es ja direkt die Wärme ableitet, aber so warm dan auch wieder nicht (vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur übervorsichtig, bidde verzeiht das dann ^^).

Da die Pumpe auf 12V läuft, kann ich sie evtl. auf 7V oder gar 5V laufen lassen, damit sich die Mechanik dadrin nicht so aufheizt? Oder lässt die Kühlleistung dann extrem nach? Oder ist das OK (am besten Erfahrungen von Leuten, die auch so eine Corsairkühlung haben )
Alternative wäre wieder der Boxed-Kühler


----------



## Crenshaw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 - Pumpe defekt?! Gegenmaßnahmen*

Ich denke das ist normal weil das Wasser dadurch läuft und eben heiß sein soll!


----------



## Uter (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 - Pumpe defekt?! Gegenmaßnahmen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## fadade (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 - Pumpe defekt?! Gegenmaßnahmen*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist normal weil das Wasser dadurch läuft und eben heiß sein soll!


 
Naja, aber ich meine CPU-Temp ist ~40, dann kann Wasser ja maximal auch 40 sein, und wenn sich das dann schon sehr heiß anfühlt, dachte ich eher, dass da wat in dutten is, wie man so sagt ^^





Uter schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 


Upps schon peinlich, wenn ich sogar schon Stickys überlese .... naja hab mich da mal ans Ende gehängt


----------

